# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Triple H

## Big Show 23

He might not be a Mr Olympia cometitor but there's not denying that given his busy schedule that he tries to make time for the gym

----------


## Big Show 23

#2

----------


## Big Show 23

#3

----------


## Big Show 23

#4

----------


## Big Show 23

#5 Mass,Mass,Mass

----------


## Big Show 23

Lean & Tanned

*EDIT*

Pic #2-5 are screenshots taken from the DVD Triple H:The Game.I'm buying almost soley for the fact that in that DVD you actually get to see footage of Triple H working out.So I'm using it as drive for my own workouts.I'm planning on going on a trip thise summer for a week and I want to thicken up & strengthen up a bit more before I go.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Pic #5 is NUTS

----------


## Big Show 23

I won the DVDTriple H:The Game & I got it for a cheap price too.Minus the 14% tax here in Winnipeg,Manitoba Canada

Once I see Triple H pumping iron in the gym watch out cause I'll be so driven I'll be dwarfing you jacked up sucka's  :Devil Grin:  

P.S. Don't take that last paragraph literally....................................well not the jacked up sucka's remark anyway  :Angel:

----------


## OoDee

I dunno... I don´t like the way he looks. His arms especially look bad since the tri´s are just weak compared to bi´s. Those kind of arms look ugly to me.

OoDee

----------


## sp9

He has the strangest shaped chest. gives me the creeps.

----------


## Big Show 23

Here are some more

----------


## Big Show 23

More

----------


## Big Show 23

Final

I think what I like best about Triple H is his work ethic.I mean he suffered a serious injury but worked his butt off to come back to the business he loves.Personally I'd love to meet him if I had the opportunity,maybe get a pic of us comparing biceps :Big Grin:  

Yeah he roided himself up hardcore,but those roids wouldn't have done a thing for his rehab if he didn't bust his ass too.All the roids did was excelerate his recovery & beef up his muscles 20lbs.

----------


## ZachG_85

Man he's really pounding out them hack squats in that last pic  :Big Grin:

----------


## Big Show 23

So much muscle so little man

I'd love it if I had a friend built like & as intense as him to train with in the gym.As much as I don't like AAS users in one way,I can and do respect the hard work & intensity which is shown in the amount of muscular development.Which Triple H has in spades :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

He is one of my idols. Of course now that Poppa Pump is back......well I have to go with the freak.

----------


## DrJay73

I can't believe I didn't see these before on here...I'm a BIG HHH fan! Anyone who says they don't think he looks good or whatever need to post some of their pics  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I met him in the Atlanta airport a few months ago when they had a RAW here....Very cool and down to earth guy! And yes...big as hell in person! He's very passionate about the business (WWE) and about bodybuilding and it shows!

----------


## kc

> _Originally posted by ZachG_85_ 
> *Man he's really pounding out them hack squats in that last pic *


 :LOL:

----------


## RageControl

He deffinatly had an odd shape to him but hes freaking huge!

----------


## TheGame826

hes awsome

----------


## talon

Damn triples huge. Its seems to me like 2 or so years ago he waz small compared to now. He took that leave from the WWE and came back like bam.....Gear?.....LOL

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

IMO I don't like the way looks... His shape is all over the place... Really small forearms.. Huge Bi's.. small tri's... and his legs aren't very great... ofcourse he has some good body parts But I think they are exploited too much i.e. chest/back that's just my opinion though.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

He looks damn crazy if you 'axe' me. For a pro wrestler who's on the road all the time and still manage to eat right, train hard and keep a low bodyfat? Just the sheer amount of patience and determination along with willpower is very commendable. Good for him.

----------


## talon

> He looks damn crazy if you 'axe' me. For a pro wrestler who's on the road all the time and still manage to eat right, train hard and keep a low bodyfat? Just the sheer amount of patience and determination along with willpower is very commendable. Good for him.


LOL, hell I wouldnt get into a fight with the man...ha

----------

